
Rumor Monger - luu
http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?RumorMonger
======
gjvc
From the article:

"The code for this tool was published in CD-ROM, print, and online
(ftp.apple.com) in the Advanced Technology Group's nice quarterly journal.
Harry also had some Rumor Monger sweatshirts made, and I still have mine. One
of the arguments I remember Nagel had was over the name. He did not believe
that was the name of the Xerox PARC algorithm. --SteveCisler?"

Fascinating. Anyone got any stashes of the ATG journal referred to above?

